# Do you find exercising after meals postpones BS rise?



## Tafty (May 21, 2015)

I am wondering if exercising right after eating is sort of like having a high fat meal which delays bs spikes.


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2015)

I don't think it so much as delays spikes as reduces the likelihood of them from occurring - the exercise causes the uptake of glucose into the cells from the blood more readily


----------



## HOBIE (May 21, 2015)

Going for a walk after a meal has got to be good for you. Good luck


----------

